# ISO recipe for bananas and cream rio frio style



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

At a Mexican here in West Hollywood is a banana pudding with a blend of three creams, and has a touch of citrus. This is the way it listed on their menu 'bananas and cream rio frio style - bananas covered with a blend of three creams'


----------

